# Crystalwood puppies



## ck1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi

I'm new to the forums. We haven't got a cockapoo yet but are looking for a pup.

Has anyone out there got their cockapoo from Julie at Crystalwood puppies in Devon and would you recommend her as a breeder?

Many thanks.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Hi, There are a couple of threads that people have put in the past about Crystalwood. If you type it into the search bar on the left hand side it will bring the threads up. I don't know anyone that has a puppy from there but before I got Nellie I did look at their website and thought they sounded good. Good luck with your search for a puppy


----------



## SWF (Oct 13, 2015)

I think she is a good breeder and a nice person but if you are offered a puppy make sure you reply straight away to her emails because we lost a puppy with her through a delay
in responding due to no internet, he was given to someone else.


----------

